# substitute for powdered dextrose?



## JohnnyReb (May 31, 2008)

cant find this anywhere,  is there a substitute? can i just  use regular sugar?


----------



## SoEzzy (May 31, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-Dextros ... B000I6IFTO

You can substitute dextrose for sucrose on a one to one basis by weight.

So it said on a web page I found, well it actually said you could substitute the other way, but to me that means it's reversible!


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 31, 2008)

found a sausage recipe and it calls for dextrose, im just gonna use sugar :roll:


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 1, 2008)

Try powered sugar or if you have any home brew stores in your area you can buy the dextrose there.  Most of the recipes which call for such stuff as dextrose...fermento..corn syrup solids and other exotic junk like that are the product of old Rytek's fertile and money grubbing imagination.  You can sub easy to find stuff for all that junk and never miss a beat..and you don't need to send money off to Buffler New Yawk

bigwheel


----------

